

Show HN: My first Rails Gem, Shareable – A gem for adding social sharing links - hmango
https://github.com/hermango/shareable

======
BUGHUNTER
This is a very filigree artpiece of satire, really nice!

Looks like a way to translate Banksy graffiti into the code world, including
the obligatory post to HN.

It is one of the seldom pieces that many people will never detect as ironic,
because they are caught in the cage of their limited mindset of "obey" and
"follow the masses".

Very refreshing, thank you very much for making my day!

------
k33l0r
Looks useful, though you may want to look into adding some tests…

------
hayksaakian
What are the alternatives? Are there no other share buttons gems?

~~~
hmango
Some of the better known ones are <https://github.com/huacnlee/social-share-
button> and <https://github.com/adamstac/zocial> though these don't have all
the buttons of shareable and vice versa. I can't speak for the others but my
gem doesn't need to be required in the view level and configuration is
straight forward. Try them out and choose the best fit for you!

------
Hengjie
Is there a demo that I can just view?

~~~
hmango
Sorry haven't had time to create a demo yet but it only takes two lines of
code to try the gem. To your gem file add the line: gem 'shareable' Then to
your view, add the method: <%= render_shareable %> If it works you should see
something similar to: <http://i.imgur.com/GEJ9bAK.png> with the default
configuration and recommended css.

